# Server Move, Report Issues



## Drew

Hey guys!

We've moved servers! You may notice some minor issues as everything stabilizes from the move. So, please give it a day or so before calling for my head if something isn't working.

One thing that can help is to clear your cache and socialanxietysupport.com cookies and then restart your browser and computer. Some people may even get benefit out of restart their cable modem, DSL modem, etc.

Please report any issues you have in this one thread (not in the Board Feedback forum!). 

Speed issues (and if so, describe what was happening!), images not appearing, login issues, etc.

I can't promise I'll be able to get to them immediately, but I will go through this thread very closely and make sure everything is taken care of as best I can.

Thanks for your patience, but please do report anything you notice! 

Drew


----------



## millenniumman75

Did something happen with some of the pictures on the various albums? It doesn't look like they made the transition.


----------



## Drew

millenniumman75 said:


> Did something happen with some of the pictures on the various albums? It doesn't look like they made the transition.


That's right. Someone brought it up in the mod forum. I'll let the new host know!


----------



## Ventura

A few people say when they try to upload picture on an album they get something like :



> Failed to write file. Check disc quotas and permissions for the path:


----------



## Drew

Ventura said:


> A few people say when they try to upload picture on an album they get something like :


Can you try again?


----------



## Ventura

Drew said:


> Can you try again?


I've been able to upload pictures fine. I'll ask them to try again someone made a blog asking for help (new to the site, I think)


----------



## Drew

Ok, everything should be back to normal now and much faster, especially images!


----------



## Ventura

The twitter image is gone/ broke from the bottom right on the site.

Btw it is MUCH faster!


----------



## Drew

R91 said:


> I don't know if this is just my computer or if other people are having this issue too, but SAS won't let me log in (or if it does, it logs me out if I click another page) unless I click 'remember me' on the password option. I've tried everything I can do with internet settings but nothing seems to be working...
> 
> Usually it would let me stay logged in for a while but after a period of inactivity it would log me out. Now it just logs me out immediately.
> 
> I hope that makes sense.


Try:
1) Clear your cookies that are stored for *.socialanxietysupport.com. If you aren't sure how to do this: http://goo.gl/MM8kT (Note: You may need to add your browser and its version to get the specific instructions)
2) Clear your browser cache.
3) Exit your browser
4) Restart your computer
5) Possibly try restarting your cable modem, dsl modem, etc. If so restart your browser and computer again just to be safe.

Sometimes the changing of the IP address of the server can cause issues with authentication.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## cybernaut

Ventura said:


> A few people say when they try to upload picture on an album they get something like :


I tried uploading some pictures today, and it won't let me upload. I pretty much get a message like this. I'll try restarting my computer right now and clearing the cache just as Drew recommended above though.


----------



## cybernaut

OK, I tried clearing the cache and rebooting my computer but it's still not letting me upload any pictures on to my profile.


----------



## Reinvented

This is probably unrelated, but chat is down.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

I can't change my avatar.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

boards are still slow as hell for me.


----------



## Ventura

Try clearing yoru cookies.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

I love me some Yoru Cookies!


----------



## Drew

Reinvented said:


> This is probably unrelated, but chat is down.


It was just an unlucky coincidence.



ravenm721 said:


> OK, I tried clearing the cache and rebooting my computer but it's still not letting me upload any pictures on to my profile.


It should be working now!


R91 said:


> I've tried all of this three times but unfortunately it's still not working. It brings me to the "thank you for logging in" page, but after that it immediately logs me out. If I'm the only one with this issue, it's probably just my computer and I'm fine with just clicking 'remember me'. So don't worry about it if no one else has reported it


No, we'll get this figure out. This is an issue I know has come up before. It might still be something cached on your computer. Are you Mac or PC?



Twelve Keyz said:


> boards are still slow as hell for me.


What's hell like? Consistently slow loading pages? How long roughly? <5 seconds, >5 seconds, an "eternity "? Is it at peak times or all the time? How does it compare to how it used to load?

Thanks for reporting the speed issue. If anyone else notices this, please let me know!


----------



## Neptunus

Not a pressing issue, but the search function for egroups seems to be not working.

This is what I get even when I type out a group's full name:



> Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

yeah, it usually takes >5 seconds for pages to load. It also takes long to log in and edit posts.


----------



## Neutrino

.


----------



## Drew

Are any of you still noticing speed issues? specially on Sunday/Monday/Tuesday evenings?


----------



## Neptunus

Neutrino said:


> I got a white screen with black text for a few hours (about 4:15 AM - 7:15 AM) It said "Internal Server Error" and then some other stuff. I didn think to take a screen shot :doh


Yes, this happened to me yesterday @ 1pm. I thought SAS had crashed. It said something like "welcome to NGIX(sp?)"

I also had speed issues yesterday evening and the day before. I found clearing my cookies helped.


----------



## Drew

Neptunus said:


> Yes, this happened to me yesterday @ 1pm. I thought SAS had crashed. It said something like "welcome to NGIX(sp?)"
> 
> I also had speed issues yesterday evening and the day before. I found clearing my cookies helped.


Yeah, that was Tim switching it over to a faster web server. How long was it down for? How long roughly were you seeing that message?


----------



## Drew

Ok, I now have the analytics email setup. I'll be watching this.

But please, keep posting if it is slow. you can never complain...I don't even want to use that word. You can never report issues with speed to us too much!

Thanks!


----------



## Neptunus

Drew said:


> Yeah, that was Tim switching it over to a faster web server. How long was it down for? How long roughly were you seeing that message?


Oh, ok, cool. It was no more than 10 minutes.


----------



## T-Bone

Chatroom won't let me login? Says i was banned?


----------



## Just Lurking

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Chatroom won't let me login? Says i was banned?


^ PM sent about this.


----------

